# Any reviews on Fidelity Fitness or Fitness Zone in JLT?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Any reviews on Fidelity Fitness or Fitness Zone in JLT?

Any others gyms in JLT? The residence tower ones just don't cut it for weight training. 

Thanks!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

These guys are in JLT SMART Fitness Training Centre They used to train at the gym I worked out in JBR before they opened their own place. Really good group of folks who knew a lot about training. I would have joined but I moved downtown right when they where opening


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> These guys are in JLT SMART Fitness Training Centre They used to train at the gym I worked out in JBR before they opened their own place. Really good group of folks who knew a lot about training. I would have joined but I moved downtown right when they where opening


Thanks.....their website looks great.....ill go check it out


----------



## jakbruvz (Aug 15, 2013)

Fitness zone is really good I go there..


----------



## ferg13 (Jun 11, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> Any reviews on Fidelity Fitness or Fitness Zone in JLT?
> 
> Any others gyms in JLT? The residence tower ones just don't cut it for weight training.
> 
> Thanks!


new target gym cluster q ,not been yet but imagine it will be nice as new and good membership offer on too


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> Any reviews on Fidelity Fitness or Fitness Zone in JLT?
> 
> Any others gyms in JLT? The residence tower ones just don't cut it for weight training.
> 
> Thanks!


I recently became a member of Fidelity fitness and am loving it so far, I work next door to the Almas tower, so works out well for me straight after work.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

thank for the responses guys.

I will go each of these to get a feel for the gym. Walking distance wise, Fitness Zone is the closest. 

They all end up being close to $100 (367 AED) per month, give or take 30 AED depending on contract length.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Went to fitness zone today. Not impressed at all. It was stuffy, dark and not so clean. AED 3000 for 12 months. Not a bad deal though. 

Will check out Fidelity and Smart tomorrow. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> Went to fitness zone today. Not impressed at all. It was stuffy, dark and not so clean. AED 3000 for 12 months. Not a bad deal though.
> 
> Will check out Fidelity and Smart tomorrow. Any other suggestions?


Fidelity had the same deal last month when I signed up, are you a DMCC employee (If u work in a DMCC freezone company), you get special pricing.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

ash_ak said:


> Fidelity had the same deal last month when I signed up, are you a DMCC employee (If u work in a DMCC freezone company), you get special pricing.


How busy is the gym after sunset? In terms of waiting to get on a machine or treadmill?

Thanks


----------



## Brad07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes try Fitness zone - they really seem to know how to give you the workout and equip you need


----------

